# MES30 add on suggestions



## donaltman3 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey all,  I have a MES30 and enjoy cold smoking. i like to do cold smoke salmon and mullet.    My smoker is about a yesr old and workd great I absolutely love it.   However I've discovered lile many of you it is limited on low temp smokes.   The two options I'd like compared are the Masterbuilt slow smoker attachment eith  add on with an drier vent extension  versus using thr amasing smoker tube inside my MES30.  Ive seen them bith being used and both have advocates.   Cost differences dont concern me.  I want to know which will be better at cold smoking. The power consumption or outlet needed also doesnt concern me any.   Thanks, I look foreard to reading some comparisons or suggestions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2016)

I have both setups & they both will do the job.

The advantage to the MB model is it uses wood chips, which are readily available.

The AMNPS will last longer without refilling.

I get a couple of hours of smoke with the MB then need to refill it.

The AMNPS will go 6 or more hours without refilling.

Al


----------



## donaltman3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Could yo nuse pellets in the mb to make it last as long or longer than the other one?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2016)

The MB mod will give cooler temps inside the smoker..  Use the tube or think about the maze smoking inside the MB mod...   I get around 10 hours of really good cold smoke from the maze inside the MB mod...   and the temps inside the smoker body don't rise more than a degree or 2...    For temp control, so you get lower temps inside the MES, I installed a dimmer switch on the heating element circuit..    Now my MES 30 will run like it's on a 100 watt element or something like that...  and it's adjustable up to the full 800 watts...


----------



## marctrees (Nov 22, 2016)

Search and read about "AMNPS" ,  AND , "Mailbox mod".  

You are not the first Rodeo to need this.             Marc


----------

